# how heavy is too heavy



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm looking into getting a 7.5 plow for next season I been looking at all different plows and weights I know the plow I have now is 6.6 and is around 560lbs at least that's what the scientific brake http://www.scientificbrake.com/truckeq/SIControl/Standard.htm western site says im wanting to stay around that weight but not sure what plows tolook at anyone have any suggestions on what brand to look into


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher 7 1/2 HD comes in only #40 more the Boss 7 1/2 V comes in at #140 more.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Does western say those plows will fit your jeep? Why did you wind up on that page?

It would seem that the 7.5 plow is only 30 lbs heavier. So I think you should be safe to go.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I've narrowed it down to 2 plows a snow dogg vmd75 or a boss power v but I'm not a big fan of the cylinder lift I've always had chain lifts


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Chains are ok but when BOSS moved cylinder/ram lift I got one. I would never go back. Way to easy to mount, no bounce over bumps in the road.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

maxwellp;1716316 said:


> Chains are ok but when BOSS moved cylinder/ram lift I got one. I would never go back. Way to easy to mount, no bounce over bumps in the road.


I agree with you. I am a big fan of the chain lift but after using a power v dxt the other day, I know for certain that will be my next plow. Incredible


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

nicks_xj;1715277 said:


> I'm looking into getting a 7.5 plow for next season... http://www.scientificbrake.com/truckeq/SIControl/Standard.htm


That page was last revised in 2007 

I don't see the "standard" plow on the Western site, they do have a "Midweight" steel that comes in at 540 lbs.
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/midweight

The lighter 7.5' HTS is 412 lbs.
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/hts

The pro 7.5 is 653 lbs.
http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/proplow

Check out the Quickmatch on their site... there is no option for the Cherokee, only Wranglers.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

I googled 6.6 western unimount and that's what came up I always thought it weighed less than that lol


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

It depends on the type of plowing you envision. For larger parking lots where you are rolling the snow, you could probably get away with a wider plow. For areas that you have to do a lot of turning and maneuvering, a narrower plow might work better. Mine is a 7' old style Meyer plow on a XJ with the traditional mount (pump stays on truck). It's a pretty heavy plow and setup and for what I do, I wouldn't go any heavier than that. In fact, I think it's a bit heavy as it is. It's harder on the equipment than a lighter plow might be. If you plow drifted areas much, a V-plow would be better because a wide straight blade on a Jeep makes it hard to blow through packed drifted areas. These Jeeps just aren't that heavy duty or bullish, like a full-sized rig would be. Don't get me wrong, they DO plow well, but ya have to respect the limitations of the machinery.


----------

